# The new gingerbread leak from tbh .602.



## bradg24

Does anyone know if we upgrade to the new leak Gb .602 (with new radio) will none of are roms made for. 596 work?


----------



## droidxixis

There's a new leak? :gasp: Hmm. Guess I should check my TBH app!


----------



## chazall1

Yes TBH has the new update in the app. Is the new radio the .12 or is it newer?
Thanks


----------



## bradg24

P3droid said it was but its only from his app, and we need to be on froyo..


----------



## DankBuddha

Its newer than that. Hopefully just the radio can be put into an update zip so it can be used with CM7 and CM7 based ROMS. Or is there another way to get the new radio for those running CM7 that want to keep running it?


----------



## bretth18

Is this build rooted?


----------



## bradg24

P3droid said on twitter that the radio can't be pull out. To zip and yes its rooted. But I say give it tme they will try to zip it some how.


----------



## jaydubbs

New radio in a zip file courtesy of ram130. I just flashed over Liquid GB and it worked flawlessly. http://www.mediafire.com/?7z7c9q58javqxpq


----------



## BigScottX

ok, did this twice and keep getting stuck on the red M, how the hell do you install this thing???????!!!!!


----------



## bretth18

Just got a email about testing a new build from the MFN, this must be it


----------



## DankBuddha

after updating the radio the phone will need to be reactivated?


----------



## jaydubbs

DankBuddha said:


> after updating the radio the phone will need to be reactivated?


Yeah.


----------



## berto1014

What do new radios even do? I am on CM4DX and I still have the .07P radio. How do I get the TBH app, and will it work with CM7?


----------



## nivek

Flashed .13 on miui 8.12 and is working with no problems, even have an extra bar on 3g where I usually only have 2.


----------



## Alemonator

berto1014 said:


> What do new radios even do? I am on CM4DX and I still have the .07P radio. How do I get the TBH app, and will it work with CM7?


It deals with calls SMS etc. .07 and the .12 have bugs so the new radio will let you receive calls and texts better.


----------



## manbeard

I thought the new official release was supposed to be .609? I've not seen any info on what kind of release this is.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## anrichardson

"bretth18 said:


> Just got a email about testing a new build from the MFN, this must be it


Can you post it?


----------



## anrichardson

You need to manually format System, Data, & Cache. Then Mount System( I also mounted Data as well) then install AOL .602


----------



## johnjutrasii

jaydubbs said:


> New radio in a zip file courtesy of ram130. I just flashed over Liquid GB and it worked flawlessly. http://www.mediafire.com/?7z7c9q58javqxpq


Works great on CM4DX! Just flash it in CWM. Thanks a lot.

Sent from my Droid X running the cm4dx nightlies!


----------



## DroidModderX

Just flashed the radio update over Liquidv2.6 worked just fine...did have to reactivate..I'm assuming we can flash this radio over any froyo rom?


----------



## JWellington

How do you reactivate? What do you do? I am also assuming you can flash this on any Froyo ROM; does it have to be 2nd init? Also does a SBF restore the 'old' radio?


----------



## jgrizz

.13 is amazing. Full signal at home. Lets see how this goes long term.


----------



## bigmook

Yes it works well. Seems a bit snappier.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jonwgee

"jgrizz said:


> .13 is amazing. Full signal at home. Lets see how this goes long term.


What's full signal for you? I'm still pulling 88dB in my house like I always have. Using Mobile Signal Widget


----------



## bradg24

"JWellington said:


> How do you reactivate? What do you do? I am also assuming you can flash this on any Froyo ROM; does it have to be 2nd init? Also does a SBF restore the 'old' radio?


Reactivate is *228 and press 1 when the nice lady tells u to.


----------



## anrichardson

How are you guys flashing radio on 2nd init roms?


----------



## iphonekillerjoe

"anrichardson said:


> How are you guys flashing radio on 2nd init roms?


Yes, works fine on MIUI. Just flash the zip, no wipe needed. You will have to reactivate though.


----------



## Trooper

anrichardson said:


> How are you guys flashing radio on 2nd init roms?


Just flash it in cwr. You will have to reactivate your phone though.


----------



## OnMy2ndGP

I've flashed this onto Liquid v2.6. I have noticed an improvement in signal strength. There is a cell tower 2 blocks from where I work. The best signal strength (according to Signal Status app) -46 dBm. Standing in the same spot I can now get to -39dBm. Even inside the building in the basement I now get -55dBm regularly. Prior to -60dBm at best. My not be much as in real worl functionality but by those #'s it's a plus.


----------



## Trooper

I have not seen any improvement since flashing this radio. I'm on cm7.


----------



## cygnusloop

Trooper said:


> I have not seen any improvement since flashing this radio. I'm on cm7.


On CM7 #60, and have flashed .13p. As best I can tell it performs just like .12p, which performs just like .07p. Which is to say that I see no improvement with the new radio, either.


----------



## Trooper

cygnusloop said:


> On CM7 #60, and have flashed .13p. As best I can tell it performs just like .12p, which performs just like .07p. Which is to say that I see no improvement with the new radio, either.


Yeah I hear that. I always seemed to get the best signal strength from .07 Strange how a lot of others are reporting better reception. For me its pretty much the same.


----------



## cygnusloop

Trooper said:


> Yeah I hear that. I always seemed to get the best signal strength from .07 Strange how a lot of others are reporting better reception. For me its pretty much the same.


Now, all that said, I don't have, nor have I ever had the 1x/3g/WiFi issues that some seem to experience over and over. So, there isn't much to "fix" in my case. I have always had pretty decent reception, even pre-Froyo. Just lucky, I suppose. That doesn't mean that I don't see fluctuations in signal from time to time, but I have never seen anything that couldn't be explained by day-to-day atmospheric variations.


----------



## xmike

No improvement here either.


----------



## Trooper

cygnusloop said:


> Now, all that said, I don't have, nor have I ever had the 1x/3g/WiFi issues that some seem to experience over and over. So, there isn't much to "fix" in my case. I have always had pretty decent reception, even pre-Froyo. Just lucky, I suppose. That doesn't mean that I don't see fluctuations in signal from time to time, but I have never seen anything that couldn't be explained by day-to-day atmospheric variations.


I've had some of the 1x/3G drops but nothing too crazy. Agree with you regarding day to day atmospheric variations however.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

anrichardson said:


> You need to manually format System, Data, & Cache. Then Mount System( I also mounted Data as well) then install AOL .602


Dead useful. I might not have formatted System. Though since the TBH 340 SBF file has you do that, I guess I probably would have after all.


----------



## wavedashdoc

Just wondering, but does this radio/baseband update break tethering? Because I know the .12 radio used on .596 broke it.


----------



## ndwatkins

wavedashdoc said:


> Just wondering, but does this radio/baseband update break tethering? Because I know the .12 radio used on .596 broke it.


I know updating *just* the baseband doesn't (I did it from Liquid 2.6) and tethered successfully for a minute or two to test. I don't know about the whole ROM update though - I would imagine that probably does break tethering since .596 did in the past.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wavedashdoc

Ok I'm flashing this over cm4dx so I was jw. Tethering has come in handy for a few emergency occasions and I'd hate to lose it.

Edit: Successfully flashed the update, and I think cm4dx speed wise is faster? Everything is loading instantly even quicker than the normal cm7 snappiness.


----------



## coltzfan

well giving it a try. Running Shuji But have some time so I figured I would check it out. Going to install full leak and see how it is.


----------



## coltzfan

well I tried to flash the .602 and ran into an error saying the download was bad. Not sure what happened, but it is stuck at logo. SBF yet again and going to delete the file from SD card and re download and see if that works.


----------



## bobAbooey

taking the ota now, going to play with it for a bit. not sure if i can handle not having root.


----------



## DeEDubbzz

Can I restore my apps with TB without root? I never tried.

EDIT: Re-read the first few posts, P3Droid says it's rooted.


----------



## DizDroid

DeEDubbzz said:


> Can I restore my apps with TB without root? I never tried.


No, you can't.


----------



## JWellington

Anyone enjoying the stock? How is battery life?

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------



## pattont

I SBF'd my droidx to .340 using the linux method. I then rooted, bootstrapped, and installed the .602 AIO, wiped cache, and system. I am now stuck at the red motorola boot screen. I can get back to clockwork, but I can't get to a working system.

Obviously, I can SBF to whatever I need to, but I am just not sure where I went wrong with this installation.


----------



## Blacksantron

I'm on darkslide 4.2. Installed just the radio update to 13p. After rebooting my dialer would force close. 
Wiped data and reinstalled ds4.2. Radio stayed at 13p and now the dialer is fine. Yay!


----------



## pattont

pattont said:


> I SBF'd my droidx to .340 using the linux method. I then rooted, bootstrapped, and installed the .602 AIO, wiped cache, and system. I am now stuck at the red motorola boot screen. I can get back to clockwork, but I can't get to a working system.
> 
> Obviously, I can SBF to whatever I need to, but I am just not sure where I went wrong with this installation.


Just tried to re-SBF back to .340 using the linux .ISO image. I booted .340, installed z4root again, rooted, installed the D2bootstrapper (dunno why i used droid2, but I remember reading somewhere that I had to when I was doing the two part .596 install). Rebooted to recovery and tried to install the .602 TBH all in one again. It installs successfully, but never gets past the red moto logo when booting.

It's pissing me off so I guess I'm just going to go to .596 and install the radio on top of it. LAME


----------



## pattont

pattont said:


> Just tried to re-SBF back to .340 using the linux .ISO image. I booted .340, installed z4root again, rooted, installed the D2bootstrapper (dunno why i used droid2, but I remember reading somewhere that I had to when I was doing the two part .596 install). Rebooted to recovery and tried to install the .602 TBH all in one again. It installs successfully, but never gets past the red moto logo when booting.
> 
> It's pissing me off so I guess I'm just going to go to .596 and install the radio on top of it. LAME


Got it working finally. My ultimate goal when I started was to get Liberty .9 installed. I already have it on my DroidX, but my wife just got one as a replacement for her fascinate. I did everything the same way that I noted above, but when I installed .602 I just went ahead and put liberty .9 on it right then as well. I then wiped cache/system.

When Liberty .9 started I found that the system version was .596, but the radio had been updated to .13 so that was fine.

*** Oh and I used the Liberty Bootstrap (http://bit.ly/lgbootstrap) *** I don't think that made the difference though. I still don't think .602 would have booted though. Liberty just overwrote whatever was hosed.


----------



## natgear2510

*Here is how I installed it*

Boot into Clockwork Recovery using Droid 2 Bootstrapper
Boot into CWR go to Mounts / wipe System, Data, Cache
Mount System
Install FROYO TBH 2.3.340 all in one Zip file (You must be on FROYO 2.3.340 (Sbf) or TBH All In One(AIO))
Boot into Froyo, Activate, Do not setup any accounts.
Install Z4 root & Dorid2 Bootstrapper
Boot into CWR go to Mounts / wipe System, Data, Cache
Mount System
Install the .602 TBH all in one Zip file
Reboot

SUCCESS!!!!!!

**All other ways resulted in Stuck @ Red Motorola Boot Screen!!!!!!!**

I hope this helps someone. I screwed it up several times before doing it "Correctly."

View attachment 1105


----------



## sithlrdvad

pattont said:


> Got it working finally. My ultimate goal when I started was to get Liberty .9 installed. I already have it on my DroidX, but my wife just got one as a replacement for her fascinate. I did everything the same way that I noted above, but when I installed .602 I just went ahead and put liberty .9 on it right then as well. I then wiped cache/system.
> 
> When Liberty .9 started I found that the system version was .596, but the radio had been updated to .13 so that was fine.
> 
> *** Oh and I used the Liberty Bootstrap (http://bit.ly/lgbootstrap) *** I don't think that made the difference though. I still don't think .602 would have booted though. Liberty just overwrote whatever was hosed.


I am currently running ApeX RC2.

Have you noticed any difference with the new radio? signal? performance?


----------



## 80hd

I flashed this over cm7 nightly 50 with no issues. I wonder if my phone was bogged down before because it is definitely smoother/faster now. 
Though the compass is still all jacked up in sky/gps test etc..


----------



## jonwgee

You guys really should read the instructions in the TBH app. It clearly states to flash the 2.3.340 AIO in recovery, then immediately flash. 602 WITHOUT LEAVING RECOVERY. Do not reboot, Z4Root, d2bootstrapper, etc


----------



## TekWarren

Which .340 file in TBH is considered the AIO? neither is labeled as such. There is one called "Full Official" and one called "Full SBF" The later is noted to say that you should keep it on your SD card and use it like an SBF file.

I somehow got 602 working but it required multiple flashes and some battery pulling. It runs really well on my device as long as I don't have to reboot. When I reboot I have to do so several times as it will hang at the red M and requires battery pulls but will boot eventually after a short hang at the red M after all that. I am hoping to do a more clean/proper install today but confused as to which TBH .340 file to use.

Just to note my previous install attempts have been doing a normal linux SBF and then installing 602 which resulted in bricking the phone. I was not formatting system previously though.


----------



## xmike

Can you flash 2nd init roms on rooted .602?


----------



## uberbdon

xmike said:


> Can you flash 2nd init roms on rooted .602?


You serious?


----------



## droydhead

xmike said:


> Can you flash 2nd init roms on rooted .602?


no, you need to be on the froyo kernel.

I heard it's close to booting on the GB kernel though. 



uberbdon said:


> You serious?


that's not a typical GGG response. r u ok? :wink2:


----------



## kaseykrehbiel

P3Droid updated the 2-part files this morning. I didn't have to format or mount anything (in fact when I did I had to re-SBF.) Here's how I installed them:

1. SBF back to .340
2. Wipe data/Factory Reset.
3. Skip activation, enable debugging and unknown apps
4. Install and execute z4 root (reboot)
5. Install and execute LGB Bootstrap (or D2 Bootstrap, your choice), bootstrap recovery, reboot recovery
6. Install the 2-part rooted .602 files
*7. Install the LGB 0.9 ZIP*
8. Wipe data/factory reset

Now to answer the OP, LGB 0.9 *does* work on .602. I'm not sure if/when they'll be updating Liberty to use the .602 system, and as a previous poster said, the system reads .596 in the About Phone menu, but the new kernel and radio versions stick, which are the important parts of this update.


----------



## natgear2510

"jonwgee said:


> You guys really should read the instructions in the TBH app. It clearly states to flash the 2.3.340 AIO in recovery, then immediately flash. 602 WITHOUT LEAVING RECOVERY. Do not reboot, Z4Root, d2bootstrapper, etc


Did you have any luck with that? I didn't! Stuck @ red logo when I tried that! Then SBF again!


----------



## JWellington

You can't use the
.340 to downgrade from gingerbread, you must
sbf back.

1. Sbf to .340
2. When it finishes, remove the battery. Hold the home button then press the power button to turn it on while continuing to hold the home button. This should take you to stock recovery. 
3. Do a complete wipe by pressing the search button and then scrolling down.

4. after you wipe, root using z4, and then install droid 2 boot strap..

Reboot into clockwork recovery and wipe data/cache again. 
5. IMPORTANT: Go to mounts and storage, and mount system, data, and cache. 
6. Go back and install part 1. 
7. Come back and mount system , data, and cache again. 
8. Go back and install part 2. 
9. Now reboot and enjoy.

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------



## TiffG

Here is my latest...running Bamf Forever 1.0.6, fancy widgets pro with subtle clarity skin, stock icons, dock MOD for 1.0.6
View attachment 4643


----------

